# Ft. DeSoto (9-30-11)



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I had to burn some time at work so I ended up having to take friday off. I originally had someone going fishing with me but they had to cancel so I headed out to Ft. D solo. I hit the water after some delay at about 7:40am, there was a strong outgoing tide. 
I picked up 3 dozen shrimp just incase I couldn't find bait, I brought some home brew chum and set out towards the skyway. It wasn't until I was under the bridge right next to the boat ramp that I figured out I FORGOT THE CAST NET! This pretty much cancelled most of the plans I had for the day. 
Instead I started working the chanel edge with shrimp under a cork. Within 30 minutes I had a ladyfish in the cooler and released 5 short trout.









I didn't want to waste all my shrimp right there so I packed up and decided to try a spot someone suggested. Here is where mistake number 2 happened. I headed south towards the spot, I thought I was cruising towards some floating grass since I had already passed some, well it was grass, but it wasn't floating, lol. I quickly pulled up the motor and floated onto a very shallow flat. The mistake I made was forgetting I didn't have a push pole or trolling motor. The only thing I had was my 7' stake out rod. It took me over an hour and a half to push off the flat with that. I was fighting the wind most of the time and the tide was still going out. Luckily my boat will float in 5 inches of water because there was only about 6 inches there.


















I floated and poled off to the west until I finally found a small channel then tossed the ladyfish at some mangroves and oyster beds.









I had no takers, the only thing that wanted the ladyfish were the cats. I ended up going back to the channel and fishing the edge for more trout. As you can see by this map I didn't get very far, most of my spots I like to fish were well inside of no motor zones or just really shallow places and without the proper equipment they were just not an option. 









I didn't think this trip out very much and made some mistakes. I also forgot how far away Ft D was from my house, but that's another issue.
My totals for the day were 1 ladyfish, 10 short trout, and 4 catfish. Not too bad of a day but less then I had hoped for.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Still beats the heck out of working anyday of the week. Glad to see you are enjoying your rig.....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> The only thing I had was my 7' stake out rod


Feet broken? ;D

Congrats FC for getting her stinky


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried to walk her, almost lost a croc in the muck, lol. My stake out rod was the only viable option, part of my mistake was still trying to make it to my fishing spot before giving up and heading for deeper water.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Shoulda kept running


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

lol, not really an option in ankle deep water, plus don't want to grind up the seagrass. 

On that note though a guide with a half tower and jackplate did pass by me on the north side of the channel and never stopped, I could see the mud and grass flying even from 100 yards away. jackass!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, at least you caught a few. Kudos to you for being environmentally conscientious.


----------

